# 2010 Defy Advanced 3



## defy_adv_3 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm new to the forum. I just wanted to introduce myself and post my bike up.

In this picture my bike is at 17.9 lbs. I've done upgrades since then and I'll post pics up soon.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice bike! 

About how much were your wheels if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## defy_adv_3 (Mar 3, 2011)

I think I bought them for around $250 on the neuvation website.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Got any idea on the weight?

How have they been?


----------



## defy_adv_3 (Mar 3, 2011)

They weigh 1750 grams. 

I would say they don't spin fast at startup compared to my Ksyriums that i have on now but once you get them going they are pretty fast for an all around wheel. I've used them for about a year and so far I have not needed to true them or service them in anyway. Now my wife uses them on her bike and they are still holding up well. 

But for me I would spend a little more and get the R28's. My friend has them and I rode them. They feel pretty. Definitely an improvement for my M28's


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Which Kysyriums do you have? I have the Equipes......

How do you like those?


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Very nice ride :thumbsup:


----------



## defy_adv_3 (Mar 3, 2011)

Newnan3 said:


> Which Kysyriums do you have? I have the Equipes......
> 
> How do you like those?


I have the ES version with the one red spoke. Great wheelset. I'll take pic of its current setup tomorrow.


----------



## defy_adv_3 (Mar 3, 2011)

Took some updated pics of my bike. Haven't weighed it since so I'm sure its current weigh. My best guess would be high 15 lbs range.


----------

